# This years Pumpkins



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Just finished a few of this years pumpkins









Zombie holding one of his eyes









Jack









Zero









Gizmo

Finishing a few more later on


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Those are awsome. Do you carve the real or foam pumpkins?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Foam


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Foam pumkins up here cost too much! NIce job on those!! I think I'm partial to the second picture lol


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good job..Lotus ...permanent punkins are great

I am working on a foam one now but instead of getting one that is ready to carve I got a big one that was like 4 something and I am carving the other side of it , so now it will have a backlight pic


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

They look great, I love Gizmo!


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Those are awesome!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Yet another example of sometimes feeling I live under a rock.... I had never thought of carving a foam pumpkin. Cool.

Great on all those.

What kind of tools do you use? Dremel?


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Nothin says Halloween like a good ole fashion JOL. I did the the Jack Skellington cut last year and really liked the look for the amount of cutting. I went something in the Hudson valley last year called "The Great Jack-o-Lantern Blaze" I was fun to see all of the thousands of carvings both real and artificial that people create

if interested http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a148/daboes/Pumpkin%20Blaze/?action=view&current=DSC_0117.jpg&slideshow=true&interval=3


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

edwood saucer said:


> Yet another example of sometimes feeling I live under a rock.... I had never thought of carving a foam pumpkin. Cool.
> 
> Great on all those.
> 
> What kind of tools do you use? Dremel?


I used my hot knife from my wood burning kit.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow Great Detail-good Job


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Looking Good!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Lotus...foam has got to be the way to go.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Finished a Few More









SpongeBob SquarePants (I got paided to make this one)









Jack Skellington









Headless Horseman

I have a few more to make, I want to carve one like this one


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Those are just cool as hell. Do you add more every year or start over?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I keep on adding more I just am doing a lot this year cause micheal's keeps on having 50% off sales


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Damn that Michaels and their 50% off coupons, I dont know if I'm actually saving money or spending more. I'm going to have to try those foam pumpkins because after carving 3 or 4 pumpkins my hand starts to get just a wee tired. And it would be nice to save them year after year, more time to work on props less time carving. 
nice job on the carving, those look like you spent a lot of time on them.
I especially like spongebob. - I love that little sponge


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Lotus, great carving job on those. I especially like the Headless Horseman, but they're all really nice.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Great work Lotus. I picked up a Walnut Hollow Creative Versa-Tool with a 40% off coupon yesterday. Looking forward to carving the foam with the hot knife.

What are you using for lighting in your jacs?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

how thin do you leave the carving to allow the light to show through?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

ScareFX said:


> What are you using for lighting in your jacs?














Sickie Ickie said:


> how thin do you leave the carving to allow the light to show through?


not sure what you mean


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks Lotus. I know we're not supposed to discuss the details in the "Showroom"...Ghostess you may slap me with a wet noodle.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Finished 6 more going to post them as soon as I get the lights for them


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

ScareFX said:


> Thanks Lotus. I know we're not supposed to discuss the details in the "Showroom"...Ghostess you may slap me with a wet noodle.


I'm all out of wet noodles, can I just slap you with a pool noodle?

Those pumpkins just look great, I really think I need more of them myself. Man, I wish I wasn't out of $$$$$ !!!!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

*More Pumpkins*

MORE PUMPKINS









Lock, Shock, and Barrel









Sally









Oggie Boogie









Scarecrow









Zombie


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

another shot


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Got a few more to do to


----------

